# FS: Crystal Red Shrimp - $4, Pure Bred Endlers - $1



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS (0.75-1 cm)

A Grade: 5/$20 5 left.
S Grade: 4/$20 Around 10 available. 
SS Grade: 3/$20 3 only

New Pics with Nikon D3100 









S Grade









SS Grade









Selling some Endlers for my mom since the tank is getting packed!

Will sell them in group of 6 
(4 females, 2 males) $6

Pick up in Port Moody.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Still have 3 groups left...


----------



## akafugu (Jul 14, 2011)

Any chance you can post pics?

I'm pretty sure I'd buy them, but not so sure I can get out to Port Moody until next weekend. Any chance you'd be swinging through east van over the next week and could drop them off?


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

akafugu said:


> Any chance you can post pics?
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'd buy them, but not so sure I can get out to Port Moody until next weekend. Any chance you'd be swinging through east van over the next week and could drop them off?


I dont think i will be heading to Van in the near future. I will try n snap a few pics of these guys on Tues.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Finally had my mom to take some pics of these guys. Sorry for the poor quality pics. LOL


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Added...


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

X'mas Bump!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

.
.
Will trade for some CBS.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

New Year Bump!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Still have some left...


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

PM on its way


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

PM replied...

Also have a limited no. of SS Grade and Gold Bee available for $6 ea. Limit 1 ea. per customer.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Most A Grade are gone. Only S, SS and Gold Bee left.


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

Do you have a male gold bee?


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

ilam said:


> Do you have a male gold bee?


Yes, I should have one. PM me n leave your contact no. Thx!


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

how many shrimp do you have left?


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

sunshine_1965 said:


> how many shrimp do you have left?


Around 20 S Grade plus a few A's, SS's and Golds.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

All Gold Bees are now gone!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

BUMP to top!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

All SS pending pick up...


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Updated 1st post...


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

All SS are gone. Still have some A's n S's left. 

Plus about 15 Pure Bred Endlers.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

These guyr r growing fast. The new batch is ready for new home. Mostly A-S Grade. Only a few SS. 

I will throw in a Free shrimp for order over $40. Im off today n this weekend. Pick up in PoCo.


----------



## Matt & Larissa (Sep 1, 2011)

Bump for a great seller! We picked up 5 CRS, and they're growing like weeds. Thanks!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Weekend Bump!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Matt & Larissa said:


> Bump for a great seller! We picked up 5 CRS, and they're growing like weeds. Thanks!


They arent as tough to keep as many ppl think. 
Glad that they like their new home! Hope they will breed for u soon...


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Finally got a chance to upload some pictures. Here they are....


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

New Pics with Nikon D3100 









S Grade









SS Grade


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

More available...

Will be heading to Richmond this weekend if anyone wants to meet up there.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump! Pick up available this Wed n Thurs.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump......


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

A grade r sold


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS all sold. Endlers still available.


----------

